# FIx a bricked motherboard



## Marineborn (Oct 31, 2010)

i currently tried to flash my msi 790fx platnimun motherboard, when i correctly followed the steps, and turned it back on it was a black screen, i tried, reseeting bios, diff prob, older one, diffrent ram, diffrent video card, diffrent psu, diffrent hardrive, ive read the complete manual to see if theres any bios recovery method, ive searched around the internet, this is my last call out to those who could possible have a solution, any ideas are welcome, when i boot it, it just sits at a black screen. nothing else, ive let it sit there for 2 hrs and nothing. thanks for all the help guys


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 31, 2010)

rma bro, msi's bios flashing method is terrible and is known to brick boards very easily. thus why I do not use msi boards anymore


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 31, 2010)

its a 2 yr old board, i doubt RMA it would acheive anything. or do they have some kinda of plan for that kinda stuff


----------



## jagd (Oct 31, 2010)

It is easy to recover 
step by step
1-change bios name to AMIBOOT.ROM 
2-Save it to a floppy (i hope you have floppy ,dont know if your mobo can see usb sticks)
3-Restart pc , press " CTRL " + "HOME" until you see floppy light 
4-Wait for 1 minute and restart later 


Next time give full info when you are asking help ,motherboard model in your case


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 31, 2010)

wait jagd, i dont have a floppy drive or i might, but how do i do it with a usb stick the same way

im confused, change what bios. *blinks*

i did give the model its in the first like of the op, its a msi 790fx platinum, they only make one, the platinum and the v2


----------



## jagd (Oct 31, 2010)

Bios you downloaded from msi for update ,if i had know model i could give link too ,youll change name of bios file ( it will be like A569MS28.ROM  rename it to AMIBOOT.ROM

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=119375.0 

You are lucky i guess msi has MSI HQ USB BIOS Flashing Tool ,try it.
PS: write model number on the motherboard box ,manufacturers make a lot of models with nearly identical names ,nothing personal against you but when i googled K9A2 Platinum came from research not a mobo  with 790fx name


Marineborn said:


> wait jagd, i dont have a floppy drive or i might, but how do i do it with a usb stick the same way
> 
> im confused, change what bios. *blinks*


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 31, 2010)

my bad, i dont mean to come off like a ass, i dont have the orignal box let me see if i can get the model number off the motherboard..i beleive its ms-7376 v1.0


----------



## jagd (Oct 31, 2010)

It is K9A2 Platinum than http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=manual&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1332

1-Download 7376v1B bios from http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1332  extract zip file
2-Rename A7376AMS.1B0 to AMIBOOT.ROM  
3-Put it to a floppy or usb stick (usb stick may not work or may work  cant guarentee)
4-Restart pc , press " CTRL " + "HOME" until you see floppy light
5-Wait a bit ( 2-5 minutes) and restart later 

I made e deep research 
1st -Ami bios support recovery from usb but it had to be implemented by manufacturer ,you have to try your luck (mobo manuel shows it support boot from usb but i dont know if it support bios recovery from usb)
2nd- If you cant recover with usb you need to find a floppy +floppy disk ,but youll get your mobo back  but before you can try msi's usb flashing utility (you need to be membership to msi forum it is hidden i guess they dont want headaches from other brand mobo owners use it and complain later but than you need to follow instructions written there)
3rd-Before trying recover mobo unplug hdd/cd-dvd roms/writers ,and unplug power and wait 10minutes and plug power back .
4th-Put only one memory stick on mobo ,remove other memory sticks if you have (recommended at msi forum)
Good luck


Marineborn said:


> i beleive its ms-7376 v1.0


----------



## mudkip (Oct 31, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> rma bro, msi's bios flashing method is terrible and is known to brick boards very easily. thus why I do not use msi boards anymore



QFT F*ck MSI. Their support forum is shit too. When i asked there for help because a bios flash bricked my motherboard the mod's told me it was because I used DDR2-1066. Lmao.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks jag, ill give that a try but thats the tool i originally flashed it with unless theres a diffrent one that uses usb  only ill give it a shot. thanks


----------



## jagd (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know if they have another usb tool , i guess they have live update -usb tool and M-flash .

Are you sure you tried MSI HQ USB BIOS Flashing Tool ,not m-flash http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=techexpressdesc2&express_no=81
I guess m-flash and MSI HQ USB BIOS Flashing Tool are difeerent things because msi recommends DONT use m-flash while they are proud MSI HQ USB BIOS Flashing Tool had 100% success .But i have not got first hand experience with them and MSI HQ USB BIOS Flashing Tool is hidden to non-members (did not have a chance to loook and dont know how it works )

Edit : Found a guide for MSI HQ USB BIOS Flashing Tool http://www.overclock.net/amd-bios/589756-msi-hq-usb-bios-flash-tool.html


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 3, 2010)

Unless you get the floppy thing to work their USB, aka save me from a bad flash, crap doesn't work. Bricked my AM3 nVidia 980 board and now I'm replacing the bios chip. I tried all of the crap they suggest but none of it worked.

Get a new bios chip and either know someone what is good at soldering or learn (that is if you can't RMA the board).


----------

